# enTourage eDGe eReader - with dual screens - video from CES 2010



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Interesting concept, the software design looks really mature, and I appreciate how they thought through the integration of the two displays. The demo shows some examples of that. It is quite heavy... and is probably overkill for most users. I think we'll hear more from this company, though.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I love my electronic toys and am a fast uptaker, but this one does look a little too geeky, even for me.


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

This is the only one of the new eReaders that has really caught my eye at all. I'll wait and see what the reviews are once it's released, but I could see myself with one of them.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I've been thinking that this one could be great for students.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Wow! The idea of it is very cool. The look isn't that fantastic, but that's something I would think could be remedied quickly with newer versions.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

I think it's a goofy concept. And at $490 (plus another $40 if you want a 'color'), 3 pounds, and only 16 hours per charge (using only eink screen, less if you have the other turned on), I don't see it competing with what is already out there, not to mention what will be coming out later this year.


----------



## klopus (Dec 8, 2009)

I think this double screen thing is a hack and a dead end approach just to clumsily (weight, power) circumvent current technology limitation. I hope soon technology will evolve (and there are signs of that from Qualcomm for example) which will allow single screen that acts on demand as non backlit e-ink like (e.g. to read a book) or as a backlit fast color screen for multimedia.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I gotta disagree; I think the dual screens would be great for some applications.  I would love this as a student.  I can see having my textbook open on the e-ink screen, and the program or paper I'm writing on the LCD.  Or my paper open as a document on the e-ink side while I double check the references on the web.  I can think of a ton of uses for it.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

marianner said:


> I gotta disagree; I think the dual screens would be great for some applications. I would love this as a student. I can see having my textbook open on the e-ink screen, and the program or paper I'm writing on the LCD. Or my paper open as a document on the e-ink side while I double check the references on the web. I can think of a ton of uses for it.


Perhaps, but at this price, I'd rather have a laptop. Laptop screens have as many pixels on one screen as this does on two, plus you can extend the desktop to an external monitor for more real estate when you are at 'home'. And laptop OS's are more mature than Android at this point, more apps available etc. - it's going to take some time for that to change.
At least I'd wait a bit and let someone else put it through its paces.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I wouldn't read a book on my laptop.  The entourage ege ereader has e-ink for one screen and LCD for the other.  It's not something I'm looking for, but it's not in the same category as a laptop.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Yes.....definite overkill.......


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Interesting concept. I can see applications for it, but I think it is still a long way off from really being a mainstream device. Great idea for students, but the execution still needs some work. On the other hand...I would love to play with one! I wouldn't shell out the cash for it, but if I could borrow one for a week or so, I would have fun with it.


----------



## Todd (Dec 16, 2009)

marianner said:


> I gotta disagree; I think the dual screens would be great for some applications. I would love this as a student. I can see having my textbook open on the e-ink screen, and the program or paper I'm writing on the LCD. Or my paper open as a document on the e-ink side while I double check the references on the web. I can think of a ton of uses for it.


agree 100 %


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

I just got finished introducing this to my geeky 15 year old daughter. It's been a long, long time since I've seen her this excited.

"Mom! It's like they designed it just for me!"
"Mom! Can you imagine what I could do with this?"

She's in the process of emailing them with several questions. This may be her next birthday present. Or, do you know how much work I could get out of her for this?


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

This actually doesn't look too bad


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

I think it has a lot of potential, IF the software running the device is up to par. Does the e-ink side use touch or a stylus? How well do the two screens integrate and how easy is it to move information from one side to another? Can the device be flipped for lefties (assuming there is an onscreen writing ability)?

Until e-ink refresh improves dramatically (or some other tech takes over) then mating a static e-ink screen for prolonged reading and a LCD for interaction is a good idea. I question whether or not it would really outperform a netbook for the intended uses (school work? Business?) as the speed of data entry is gonna be a big limiting factor.


----------



## thefuture4 (Jan 21, 2009)

MsTMom, if your daughter does get this (which should be soon maybe?) please do a write up on it.  I'm extremely interested in it and I'd like to see a users perspective. thanks!


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

thefuture4 said:


> MsTMom, if your daughter does get this (which should be soon maybe?) please do a write up on it. I'm extremely interested in it and I'd like to see a users perspective. thanks!


After reading several reviews from people who have received theirs, we went ahead and ordered one for her last week. Being spoiled by Amazon Prime, it killed to have to pay $23 for standard shipping, but that's not their fault. They said that orders place now will be shipped "in March", whatever that means. I'll be sure and let everyone know how it all works. I must say, I haven't seen her this excited in a very long time.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 5, 2009)

This is *Exactly* what I hope the new K3 or DX2 will be. It also is a lot like the new Asus eBook reader is rumored to be like only the Asus reader is supposed to have a 3-5 day battery life.  I would buy the enTourage in a heart beat if there was a way to convert the Amazon format to ePub format. That way I could still buy my books from Amazon.


----------



## miksicnarf (Mar 4, 2010)

IMHO this device will be handy for those who *need* to access their reading material and internet simultaneously. For recreational reading I would prefer to see the text on both screens, as in a paper book. I believe the Asus dual screen will have that capability.
I have a very tiny, very basic netbook and have used it as an ereader for the past few years. I just got my Kindle because it took me this long to convince myself it was an upgrade from the netbook. And because I bought it "used" (but brand new, never really used) and got a great deal. I paid <$200 for the netbook so I couldn't justify >$200 for something that's just an ereader. Now that there's Kindle for PC, I'm glad I still have the option to carry only one device if I need to travel extremely light without having to make duplicate book purchases in two formats.

Kim


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

Today's Special on HSN (10-31) $399.90.
If it's on sale at HSN, probably being replaced/upgraded or discontinued.


----------

